
Burning Tesla neutralized with 11 tons of water in container - olivermarks
https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3015765/
======
coretx
Why on earth are people all over the world trying to extinguish lithium fires
using water?! It totally makes no sense to me.

~~~
db48x
The batteries are sealed, so pouring water on them doesn't cause a reaction
with the lithium inside them. It does carry away heat, and all fires require
heat to burn.

------
DrScump
(in German)

